# Taurus Judge



## Hunt/Fish is a must (Jan 18, 2010)

Has any one gotten a hold of the Taurus Judge and used it. The reason I ask is that am thinking about getting one. I would like to hear from some satisfied owners.


----------



## deerslayer11 (Jan 18, 2010)

buddy of mine has one, shot the .410 buckshot out of it, pretty sweet gun but it sure jumps alot cause the handle on it is small, but i liked it


----------



## dertiedawg (Jan 19, 2010)

Hunt/Fish is a must said:


> Has any one gotten a hold of the Taurus Judge and used it. The reason I ask is that am thinking about getting one. I would like to hear from some satisfied owners.


Don't know about you... but I would want to hear from the satisfied and unsatified.  There are plenty of threads on this forum about the judge... should checkem out prior to purchase.  There is also a good video on "theboxotruth" website.


----------



## MissionMagnet (Jan 19, 2010)

Great gun, depending on what youre looking for. Its not necessarily the gun that determines what is going to be the safest or most applicable to you. Its more about what you(or your loved ones) are comfortable shooting, and can shoot consitently and accurately. If you or whomever is intimidated by the recoil, then they are probably not going to be effective with it. The Judge is a great home/ personal defense weapon inside of 20 or so feet, and thats probably being nice. You can put a good pattern of shot out quickly and effectively to neutralize your target. However, its not a plinking gun, if you want something to just put lead through, probably not the best option. But thats my 2 pennies. I myself am a satisfied owner of one and it sits in my truck and beside me almost always.


----------



## Smokepoler (Jan 19, 2010)

My kids gave me one for Christmas. What I like best is that if someone comes in my house at night, I don't have to ask them to let me put my glasses on before I have to defend myself. Grab, point and pull!


----------



## tullisfireball (Jan 19, 2010)

check out the small game section, some of the rabbit hunters use them


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 19, 2010)

for 21 feet (7 yards) and closer, it's a good defensive gun using 410 shells...000 buck is nice!  3 pellets in 2.5 inch, 5 pellets in 3 inch!   I have not shot it using 45 LC but with the rifled barrel, I'd imagine it would be quite handy on deer under 75 yards and 2 legged predators within shorter distance...considering the 6.5 inch barrel.  YMMV depending on barrel length and load used.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 19, 2010)

with bird shot ......it scatters like a sawed off shotgun so you better be very close too what you wanna shoot ..

with 000 buckshot ....... at 7-10 yds your gonna get all the pellets center of mass in an intruder according to my tests at the range...

with high velocity slugs it was the most deadly an accurate at 7-10 yds ..........

wasnt accurate at all with the 45colt .....I was


----------



## j870sm (Jan 21, 2010)

I had one for a short time.  My results were basically the same as redneckcamo.  Mine would not shoot 45lc's well enough to even think about using it for self defense.  

It is a pretty neat novelty gun but I really didn't care for it after I gave it a run at the range.  To each his own though.


----------



## mikef61 (Jan 21, 2010)

Got one last Aug. for home defense. Fortunately, haven't had to use if for that yet. My son and I have used it at the range and it performed well with shot and slugs at 10 yards as redneckcamo stated. I did fine at 20-25 yds. with the 45 but my son did not. Mine is 3".


----------



## Hunt/Fish is a must (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I am going to use the judge for when i go fishing as a snake charmer.


----------



## Soybean (Jan 26, 2010)

my buddy likes his.  winchester has come out with a defensive round that has 3 disc shaped slugs follwed by a group a pellets (not sure of size).  there is a thread before this one with a link.  i watched a video where they were test firing it and it looks nasty for a defense round.  its called pxd1 .410

also, check the taurus website.  they have come out with several models and for 2010 they have a polymer model, should be interesting.  i have a ruger lcr and love it but im not so sure about a polymer gun in this large of a round. however, im no expert and i embrace innovation.


----------



## biggsteve (Feb 25, 2010)

a little off subject, but i just bought a 'super comanche' single shot 45LC/.410 combo hand gun.  shoots sweet with the 10 inch barrel.
has 2 screw-on chokes, too.  cost $180 out the door.  feels good in your hand and is a real 'point & shoot' type of weapon.


----------



## JigNchunk (Feb 25, 2010)

They are cool guns for sure. A friend of mine shot and killed an 11pt with his during deer season after his other gun failed.


----------



## mjfortner (Mar 6, 2010)

Will put all 5 pellets from a 3" OOO buck shot load inside a mans chest at 30 feet with every shot. The recoil did not bother me at all, I was expecting itto be alot worse than it was. I highly recomend this gun. Only shot the 45lc at 10 yards but looks to be plenty acurate with them.


----------



## NottelyBILL (Mar 9, 2010)

All i can tell you is I have purchased 2 Taurus pistols lately, a 357 and a 44, and have been impressed by them. Both my triggers are Sweet. One has a 2' barrel and it is surprisingly acutate.


----------



## acmech (Mar 9, 2010)

Check out the "box o truth" ballistic tests they did.  4.5 inches of penetration into ballistic gel with buckshot is dismal performance for a self defense gun.....Definitly not a one shot stopper for anything but a dog unless you hit it in the head.


----------



## Old Coach (Mar 10, 2010)

The Judge is the most sold gun in America.
Most people buy one shoot it then sell it.
The 45 is not accurate at all. It might do for a snake gun at close range with bird shot.


----------



## jimhrnr (Mar 18, 2010)

*Boxotruth*

The boxotruth is an excellent place to form your own opinion of the judge.  I was going to buy one but after watching the boxotruth segment about it I decided not to.


----------

